# Redfoot Enclosure



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well me and my parents have decided the next tort. I will be getting is a redfoot so i want to see some enclosure pics. When I get the new tort (have no clue when) but if its still cold I will be keeping him inside a tank in my room (not the small one chevy use to be in but a bigger one) I want some outdoor enclosure ideas cough cough terryo cough.  So pics and layouts would be appreciated also plant ideas


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Tortoise Library in my signature has a simple tub set up you can try, or the thread about my Tortarium may help- http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tortarium?highlight=tortarium

And, as you said, Terry O is the High and Ruling Queen of beautiful indoor habitats!


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 2, 2010)

Just copy Terry0's


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lmao I wish I could copy hers  Nice homemade enclosures mark love the staghorn fern I have a huge one out front


----------



## goReptiles (Dec 2, 2010)

It really depends on if you're wanting simple or a little more elaborate.

I'm sure you can go to the red foot section to find pictures of TerryO's enclosures. I wouldn't see where posting the same pictures in another location would be any different than those already posted.


----------



## harris (Dec 2, 2010)

For what it's worth, excellent choice! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 2, 2010)

harris said:


> For what it's worth, excellent choice! You won't be disappointed.



Agreed 110%


----------



## Shelli (Dec 2, 2010)

Oooo make sure you speak to Terry (nerd) and see if he has any red-foots available that way you know you will be off on the right track.
Don't get that sneezing one at Petsmart will you or the one with the too close together scutes you just never know & you don't want to go through what you went through again ever!!

Here is a picture of my old enclosure I had in Canada, since you're in Florida you may not need as much heat or humidity pumping but it's my example all the same.. (this was actually quite hard for me to see , although Olive is doing wonderful in her new home it still hurts)
http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Olive-the-Redfoots-Indoor-Enclosure

Where I live now humidity isn't a great concern so Jaba is in a Rubbermaid at night with Orchid Bark & Sphagnum moss and then has the run of our outside patio during the day..

Ok here is the picture I wanted you to see with the fogger going and her lovely water dish.. CHE is on the left, fogger, heat bulb on the inner right.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice enclosure! Im thinking of building an outdoor enclosure for the rest of the year


----------



## Balboa (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's the thread on mine

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Indoor-Home-for-Redfoot

A few things I'll do different next time will be to use more plex and make it taller. There just really isn't enough room to create the mini rainforest I was going for. I also didn't put in enough lights. I'll be building a new one sooner than I planned.

I'd also suggest following Darkeuphoria's progress, his is looking like it will be the uber deluxe redfoot home.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Radiant-heating-and-tile-in-tort-table


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

What about different mosses I can put in? How are these?




http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...oducts/-/zoo-med-terrarium-accents-frog-moss/





http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/living-vivarium-products/-/live-terrarium-moss/





http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...-/zoo-med-terrarium-accents-humidifying-moss/





http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3092176


----------



## Kristina (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are all fine. 

Here is my outdoor pen.






These are their hides - they are made out of 24" X 24" patio stones, set on cinder blocks. I added a layer of insulation under the patio stones so that they had somewhere to get away from the heat. 






The lattice is to provide shade during the hot part of the day when the sun shines on the pen. The stream has running water and a water fall. I also feed them under the lattice. 






For plants I have grape vines, rose of sharon, roses, hostas, and clover/dandelions/other weeds. 
















Here they all are enjoying some fruit


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow I love the little creek how did you make the waterfall?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 2, 2010)

It is just three chunks of concrete stacked up. The pond is about 2 foot deep and there is a pump and a filter in the bottom. Then I piled big rocks in the deep part to make it shallower, and there is a hose that runs from the pump to the back of the waterfall.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

How much does the pump and filter usually cost?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 2, 2010)

Made the filter - pump was around $50.


----------



## terryo (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind compliments, but there are many great enclosures on here...outdoor and indoor. Marks indoor, ecologically correct one for his Red's is outstanding. I can't think of everyone's name right now, but if you go on the enclosure page you will see some beautiful ones. I think a little Cherry Head would be great for you, as they have such wonderful personalities. You also have the perfect weather where you live to make a great outdoor enclosure. The most fun for me is when I start a new garden...box turtle...tortoise...whatever. I could sit out there for hours planing, planting, and then watching those turtles and Pio enjoying the sun and warm weather. Is it Spring yet???
I'll be making a little garden for Solo this Spring, and I can't wait. 
This little guy has just a great personality, and my son calls him "the explorer". He stays out of his hide all day now and goes to bed (in his hide) at around 5, and we don't see him again until the morning. At this age, Pio used to come out in the AM to eat, and then again in the late afternoon to eat again. I think you will love a little Cherry Head.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 2, 2010)

If only Cherryheads were cheaper


----------



## GeeEssFore (Dec 2, 2010)

Use the forest moss brick. I use it for my poison dart frogs. The others are a waste of money


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 2, 2010)

You can get live moss, which is fun and does well when kept moist. It also helps humidify things. Here is an example- http://www.bigappleherp.com/Zoo-Med-All-Natural-Frog-Moss . They have others, just look for 'living'.


----------



## GeeEssFore (Dec 2, 2010)

From my experience with vivariums that live moss wont do well in a open enclosure like a tortable.


----------



## terryo (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with you Gerald. Frog moss is for frog's in a WET vivarium. I have tried it a few times in my boxie enclosures, and also for my Cherry head. Unless it is kept totally wet it doesn't do well. 
OT..My husband, my son, and my grandson all have the name Gerald. They are the only people I ever met with that name.


----------



## harris (Dec 3, 2010)

I collected moss from my woods and put it in my Wood Turtles indoor enclosures a couple years ago and it's still thriving. They are kept in 200 gallon open stock tanks.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im using a large aquarium to help keep it humid. What about spanish moss? I have a lot of it here in florida.


----------



## jagsrule100 (Dec 3, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a red foot tortoise after my other sulcata passed away cause they are much more active than a sulcata. I didn't get a red foot cause i love sulcata's and how big they can get lol.

Good luck with the red foot when you get it


----------

